# Kindle Fire



## staffingpro (Mar 12, 2008)

I have been told that I can watch Movies on my HDTV using my Kindle fire. If that is the case How do I do that and what hardware do I need. Gary


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Told by whom? There are no video output ports on the Kindle Fire.

http://www.amazon.com/Kindle-Fire-Amazon-Tablet/dp/B0051VVOB2


----------



## staffingpro (Mar 12, 2008)

I know there are no video output ports, but it is WIFI and I have a wifi network in my home. So was under the impression that something could be connected through the WIFI network.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Not unless there some kind of media server app installed that works with the other video apps and then a wireless networking adapter on the TV and functionality that allows it to connect to the same type of media server that the Kindle Fire is providing.

I don't see that happening on a $200 tablet.


----------



## staffingpro (Mar 12, 2008)

OK, thanks for the info


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

By what I have read, the Kindle Fire has the ability to view a video from Netflix, but that is about it.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You can of course watch videos on the Kindle Fire. Amazon has it's own streaming service, and Netflix is also available. The ability to send the signal to some other source is completely different. The iPad 2 supports Air Play with an Apple TV for _some_ applications. The functionality is part of both the device and the receiver. I'm not aware of any such infrastructure for the Kindle Fire or any Android tablet for that matter.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

DoubleHelix said:


> You can of course watch videos on the Kindle Fire. Amazon has it's own streaming service, and Netflix is also available. The ability to send the signal to some other source is completely different. The iPad 2 supports Air Play with an Apple TV for _some_ applications. The functionality is part of both the device and the receiver. I'm not aware of any such infrastructure for the Kindle Fire or any Android tablet for that matter.


:up:

I have been reading on the reviews of all the tablets; it certainly is a quickly growing market.


----------



## staffingpro (Mar 12, 2008)

thanks for the feed back. With all that horsepower one would think someone would have considered that. You can link a computer and show it on a TV screen, so why not these note books.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

staffingpro said:


> thanks for the feed back. With all that horsepower one would think someone would have considered that. You can link a computer and show it on a TV screen, so why not these note books.


That's true. But everything comes with a trade-off and a price. One can only deliver so much for $199.00. 

What I have read about it has given it good reviews for the price.

Of note (something I would not have thought about), several people have stated that if your primary function of the tablet is reading on-line books, the older generation readers (E-Ink technology) are better. It's easier on the eyes after extended reading than the Kindle LCD screen. Something I would not have thought of.


----------



## staffingpro (Mar 12, 2008)

The fire belongs to my wife so I was just trying to elevate other areas that may be available for the fire. She also has the kindle for reading. She is a gadget nut,


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

It *has* been considered and implemented for the iPad wirelessly with Air Play and the Apple TV. Some premium Android tablets also have HDMI-out for connecting to a TV.

You're asking for top-of-the-line functionality from a $200 device. The iPad and premium Android tablets are around the $500 mark.


----------



## staffingpro (Mar 12, 2008)

Had no idea what the kindle fire was capable of so just asking a lot of questions to get as much functionality out if it as I possibly can.


----------

